
NSA Secretly Helped Convict Defendants in U.S. Courts - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2017/11/30/nsa-surveillance-fisa-section-702/
======
willstrafach
For those who like to skip to the new source documents themselves (Warning:
TS/SI):

\- [https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310977/SSO-
Weekl...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310977/SSO-Weekly-
Brief-25-April-2013-Excerpt.pdf)

\- [https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310982/FISA-
Guid...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310982/FISA-Guide.pdf)

\-
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310975/PINWALE-S...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310975/PINWALE-
Slides.pdf)

\- [https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310979/U-RE-
EHSA...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310979/U-RE-EHSANUL-
SADEQUEE-FISA-REQUEST.pdf)

\-
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310980/2008-05-1...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310980/2008-05-16-SIDToday-
Perseverance-Pays-Off.pdf)

\-
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310976/2010-03-1...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4310976/2010-03-11-SIDToday-2009-a-Watershed-
Year-in-the.pdf)

These are listed at the end anyway, but a few they listed are a re-up of
already released material.

------
bediger4000
This is really un-American, on so many levels. I can't believe that anyone who
took an oath to defend the US constitution would do this. At all.

------
londons_explore
There is already solid evidence of this in the public realm. Nothing is being
done about it, nor will anything be done about it. I don't really know why
people keep leaking/revealing this stuff - nothing will change.

------
zaphirplane
Fear not, It’s ok to comment

